# ok not happy



## Phoenixfaerie (Mar 9, 2010)

Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that sucks. They say there is no furry closet, but in situations like this, apparently there is. Not being a furry is one thing, but its really unfortunate he doesnt seem to have an open mind at all. Good luck to you, I hope he comes around and if he doesnt, that you can meet someone who can accept your hobbies.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

expose him to the non-sexual/fetish side of it and try to show him that it's not something that's freakish.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> expose him to the non-sexual/fetish side of it and try to show him that it's not something that's freakish.


 
Which would be kinda counterproductive if our OP friend here does want to yiff at some point.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

don't see the point in yiffing honestly... or the fandom for porn, though will draw it if commissioned lol.


----------



## lordkaosu (Mar 9, 2010)

Just talk to them about it. If they really care, then they'll accept your interests. They don't have to be a fan themselves.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe you can change their mind. I mean, who _doesn't_ like furry pr0nz?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

You say that like furry ISN'T something creepy and "wrong in the head."
Oh OP, you so silly.



KashakuTatsu said:


> expose him to the non-sexual/fetish side of it and try to show him that it's not something that's freakish.


In other words, flat out lie to him to make yourself look good.
Because that has absolutely no way of backfiring horribly.
Fucking rofl.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol I don't mention it..... If someone picks up on what I'm wearing well good for them.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

It's spelled bestiality. >:[


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Try not to make it a big deal, if he catches you drawing anthros then just shrug at him and say you wanted to draw it because you felt like it.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2010)

Your boyfriend has his head screwed on right.

Your options:

1) BAWWW
2) Accept furry is freakish
3) Unscrew his head


----------



## Telnac (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude, your mate either accepts you for who you are, or they aren't a good mate.  You need to be honest with them or you aren't a very good mate.  Maybe this isn't the relationship for you.  Maybe he'll change his mind when he realizes you're a furry and aren't a freak.

I've only had one woman reject me b/c I'm into dragons, but at some point I've told everyone I was in a relationship with.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Find someone who's willing to tolerate your affiliation with what basically amounts to an internet fetish community. If he's smart enough to hate furries I highly doubt you'll be able to hide your creepy, sexually deviant tendencies from him for long :V .


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

I think yer both ignorant. Ignorent people shouldin't be reproducing.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 9, 2010)

You came out as a furry...?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Why do you care.
Tell him to either leave or stay netural with it.
Why should he like furries if he is not a furry.
Wait that's me.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2010)

Wait like a year and be all "SURPRISE I'M A FURRY"

So then he'll be like "whoah I totally had the wrong expectations about furries because you are a furry but also a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything"

Or he'll leave you in disgust

Go for it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Wait like a year and be all "SURPRISE I'M A FURRY"
> 
> So then he'll be like "whoah I totally had the wrong expectations about furries because you are a furry but also a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything"
> 
> ...


By a year the room will all have jizz in it and the roommate will become fatty.
So... no. Just stick it in his face, put gay flags on the walls and write on his head while he is alseep "yiff".


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do



Don't "come out" as a furry.  That's creepy.

You like cartoon animals, wtf ever.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm curious how you got that far into a relationship without it coming up earlier. Try asking him what he thinks furry is, then try to enlighten him. (You might show him my 'manifesto,' link below.)

If you get a sexual kick out of furry you have to be truthful with him about it. It might be a deal-breaker, but better being in an honest fully-accepting relationship than one with off-limits issues that a partner isn't comfortable with.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless its going to become a point of discussion for you or hes a huge 'BURN THE FURFAGS FOR THE IMPERIUM'-hater I don't see how this is going to be an issue.

I don't see why 'coming out' is such a big fucking deal, my friends by and large know I'm a furry because FAF is in my browser and I draw anthro characters, they know what it means and half of them are 4chan newfags who occasionally tease me about it in a friendly manner. There was no big "I LOVE LOOKING AT DOG-HEAD PORN"-style emergence from a closet.

If you treat something like a dirty little secret and lie and hide it then it only validates the idea that its something to be ashamed of, and if that's how you handle it then your mate is probably right to be so vehemently against it.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Also...



Phoenixfaerie said:


> ok well im neqw to this whole furry thing like only 2 days



riiiight :roll:


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

wtf punctuation. D:

And don't tell him.
Simple as that.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 9, 2010)

"so I'm a furry.  And I was drawing furry art and--"

"OH YOU SICK FUCK!!!!!!"


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

People...

He's been a furry for *2 days*.

This is just silly.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do



Explain to him what furry really is. 

Or just be like JUST KIDDING LOL YEA THOSE FURRIES ARE MAD WEIRD RITE


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> People...
> 
> He's been a furry for *2 days*.
> 
> This is just silly.



LOL 

\DRAMA


----------



## slorrel (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, hey; have you tried explaining it to him what the furry fandom is to you? He could just have the wrong idea about it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> People...
> 
> He's been a furry for *2 days*.
> 
> This is just silly.


dramadramadrama
/ www.hystericalshit.org


----------



## Yrr (Mar 9, 2010)

read the first sentence of my sig

this is what you tell him


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 9, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You came out as a furry...?



^This.


Are people still treating it like a lifestyle?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> ^This.
> 
> 
> Are people still treating it like a lifestyle?



YES.  It is an important part of oneself, even after 2 days.

Oh wait, no it isn't.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 9, 2010)

I SEE.
Better start telling my friends and family I associate with Furrys, and I'm probably one; and I should move into a furry only neighborhood. :C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well it depends on how serious you are as a furry. I'm turning homo from it (yes, it apparently DOES change someone's sexuality) so it's a bit bigger than just saying "Hey, I like animals..."

I also plan on showing a hell of a lot of dedication to the fandom once I get a job and move to a place I can call my own home.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to wonder what your involvement is, and what you told him. If you're one of those crazies who revolve their life around furry and adhere to furry logic, his reaction is understandable.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it depends on how serious you are as a furry. I'm turning homo from it (yes, it apparently DOES change someone's sexuality) so it's a bit bigger than just saying "Hey, I like animals..."
> 
> I also plan on showing a hell of a lot of dedication to the fandom once I get a job and move to a place I can call my own home.



i plan to show more dedication when i move into my own home also.  i cant wait till that day when im old enough and have enough money to move out


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I SEE.
> Better start telling my friends and family I associate with Furrys, and I'm probably one; and I should move into a furry only neighborhood. :C


You can start, not a must. And even if you are in a furry only neighburhood, I am always the sane non furry person in the forums to speak with furries in danger.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i plan to show more dedication when i move into my own home also.  i cant wait till that day when im old enough and have enough money to move out



Yep, getting a laptop soon so yay yiff on the go!

I'm pondering actually looking for someone that has a tablet and using it for a week to see if I can get into digital art or I might even ask my parents for a laptop with touchscreen capabilities O_O


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Not trying to white knight here, but really, other than only being in the fandom 48 hours, why is what he posted so bad? I understand the raeg for the entire "coming out" to the world, your family, everyone all on blast, but your significant other? How else do you describe your adherence to the fandom without it sounding like you're "coming out"? _Especially_ if they have previous awareness of the fandom, but they believe stereotypes?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Not trying to white knight here, but really, other than only being in the fandom 48 hours, why is what he posted so bad?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166

(note the fact that it's a sticky in _this_ very forum)



> How else do you describe your adherence to the fandom without it sounding like you're "coming out"? _Especially_ if they have previous awareness of the fandom, but they believe stereotypes?


If you feel like _everyone_ needs to know you're a furry you're probably going to sound like an idiot, regardless.  Most people don't care, especially if it's not their thing.

If it works its way into the conversation, then great.  Say "I like furry art; I think it's cool" or something like that.

TACT


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166
> 
> (note the fact that it's a sticky in _this_ very forum)


 
point taken.



> If you feel like _everyone_ needs to know you're a furry you're probably going to sound like an idiot, regardless. Most people don't care, especially if it's not their thing.


 
But its not about everybody, its about his SO. And thats what I meant...coming out to the world is stupid, sure. Pointless. But to your partner? Thats a different situation and should be handled differently.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> But its not about everybody, its about his SO. And thats what I meant...coming out to the world is stupid, sure. Pointless. But to your partner? Thats a different situation and should be handled differently.



Not really.  It's just an interest.

Look, if your boyfriend/girlfriend has a problem with you liking furry art that's kinda weird.  If you happen to be into all kinds of weird porn, _then_ it would make sense.

You keep saying "coming out" --  I guess that's my major gripe.  If you had an interest in football, stamp collecting or bodybuilding you wouldn't have to come out.  If you told your partner you were into those and they had a problem with it, it would be weird as well.

People have strange likes and dislikes though.  Maybe it's like my unusual fear of clowns.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

So its not the furry thats actually coming out, but rather the listener that perceives it as such.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 9, 2010)

*sits back to wait for Randy Darkshade rant* 
LAWLS HURR HURR


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> So its not the furry thats actually coming out, but rather the listener that perceives it as such.



It's a 2-way street.

If you tell someone with the idea that you're "coming out" it is going to sound like it to them.

If you tell them in a way that implies it's just an interest it isn't so weird.

If they have heard of it and the stigma attached there might be some jokes cracked at your expense but a joke is a joke.  If it's someone like a boyfriend or girlfriend where you care about what they think you can just explain it to them.  If you're not into anything really bizarre I don't see why they'd care at all.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> How else do you *describe* your adherence to the fandom without it sounding like you're "coming out"? _Especially_ if they have previous awareness of the fandom, but they believe stereotypes?


You don't describe anything, unless *they* ask first.
Furry isn't some big important thing your partner absolutely SHOULD know about you, like "I have AIDS."

And if you make it a point to focus on that one aspect, like it's at all important, people are going to consider you the cliche.
If it's just a minor backburning interest that shows off-and-on minor signs but no real importance, people will be inclined to think you have more depth to your personality than just "I AM A FURRY. YIFF. FURSUITS. I LIKE ANIMAL PORN."


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You don't describe anything, unless *they* ask first.
> Furry isn't some big important thing your partner absolutely SHOULD know about you, like "I have AIDS."



Actually, some random guy once told me that at a bar and I was pretty freaked out by it >.>

EDIT:

Oh wait...  Partner.

Right


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

rednecks do not know what furries are, more than half my school is a redneck population,  so yea only 2 people in my entire school know that im a furry cause i told them to look up what it is


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Wow that sucks. They say there is no furry closet, but in situations like this, apparently there is. Not being a furry is one thing, but its really unfortunate he doesnt seem to have an open mind at all. Good luck to you, I hope he comes around and if he doesnt, that you can meet someone who can accept your hobbies.



The closet doesn't exist. She should tell him, at least if she tells him she will find out just how much he does care for her. If he cares he will open up his mind and accept her hobby, if he doesn't then he will reject her.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You don't describe anything, unless *they* ask first.


 
I could just see that causing problems for couples. The non-furry asks the furry, "Whats that Fur Affinity site you're always looking at?" The furry then explains as best they can, and the non-furry says "we've been together for this long, and you're just now telling me about something you're interested in?" Then the furry says "But the internets told me I didnt have to come out of a furry closet.." Followed by bawwing due to lack of communication.

I dont really even care - none of this even affects me. But these "rules" about the furry closet seem overly elitist to me. :-/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Actually, some random guy once told me that at a bar and I was pretty freaked out by it >.>


Lul. Wtf?
Did he expect you to be turned on or something?


torachi said:


> I could just see that causing problems for couples. The non-furry asks the furry, "Whats that Fur Affinity site you're always looking at?" The furry then explains as best they can, and the non-furry says "we've been together for this long, and you're just now telling me about something you're interested in?" Then the furry says "But the internets told me I didnt have to come out of a furry closet.." Followed by bawwing due to lack of communication.
> 
> I dont really even care - none of this even affects me. But these "rules" about the furry closet seem overly elitist to me. :-/


If someone cares that much that you draw cartoon animals in your spare time, and you have any redeemable qualities at all, then you've really scraped the very bottom of the barrel for romantic partners, and I suggest raising your standards immediately.

If porn comes into play, then yeah, that could easily freak out someone and be an issue.
But the simple liking of cartoon animal drawings, in general? No.

It's not really "elitism," so much as "Don't be an attentionwhoring little twit, and then baww a storm when you cause your own problems."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> I could just see that causing problems for couples. The non-furry asks the furry, "Whats that Fur Affinity site you're always looking at?" The furry then explains as best they can, and the non-furry says "we've been together for this long, and you're just now telling me about something you're interested in?" Then the furry says "But the internets told me I didnt have to come out of a furry closet.." Followed by bawwing due to lack of communication.
> 
> I dont really even care - none of this even affects me. But these "rules" about the furry closet seem overly elitist to me. :-/



You have the wrong idea of what the "furry closet" is. What we mean when we say "You don't need to come out of the furry closet" is that you don't need to make it sound like such a big fucking deal. Being furry is not the same as being homosexual.

Furry is a hobby to most sane people, therefore treat it as any other hobby. If I had a GF and she asked what my hobbies are I would include furry, if questions then follow I will answer them. If she hates the fact I am furry then she is not worth my time.

If I had a GF and she was say into anime and more specifically a Yaoi nut I would accept that as what she likes.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You have the wrong idea of what the "furry closet" is. What we mean when we say "You don't need to come out of the furry closet" is that you don't need to make it sound like such a big fucking deal. Being furry is not the same as being homosexual.


 
I know. I said that a couple times in this thread. But to a lifestyler trying to explain to their SO (and just their SO)...not the same thing as making a big deal and putting it on blast to everyone.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lul. Wtf?
> Did he expect you to be turned on or something?



No, he wasn't trying to hit on me or anything; it just sorta came out.

"I was diagnosed with HIV in 1979..." I think is what he said.

I'm sure alcohol was a factor.  A common side effect is verbal diarrhea.



torachi said:


> I know. I said that a couple times in this thread. But to a lifestyler trying to explain to their SO (and just their SO)...not the same thing as making a big deal and putting it on blast to everyone.



lifestyler :roll:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> I know. I said that a couple times in this thread. But to a lifestyler trying to explain to their SO (and just their SO)...not the same thing as making a big deal and putting it on blast to everyone.



That is the lifestylers own fault for taking a hobby further than it has to go.

I don't have sympathy for lifestylers for this. They choose to take furry further than a hobby, it is their own fault.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

If y'all don't care, why worry about their furry closet?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> If y'all don't care, why worry about their furry closet?


 whats a furry closet? is it like a pimp closet with fur rugs and fur covered walls?  if so i totally wanna get in this closet.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> If y'all don't care, why worry about their furry closet?



_Who_ was worried?


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

yo momma.

/thread.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> yo momma.
> 
> /thread.



Your mom.  Try saying it in correct english and punctuation 0.o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Your mom. Try saying it in correct english and punctuation 0.o


 grammer nazi.... -_-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Your mom.  Try saying it in correct english and punctuation 0.o



Duh he was poking fun at those in the ghetto. >.>

Or like the "Yo momma" jokes. If said in proper english it wouldn't be as funny. derp.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> grammer nazi.... -_-



No, just someone who failed to see a joke.


----------



## Olivitree (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do


Either sod them, choose furry and find someone new. OR if you want to keep them, sod furry, tell them you'll never get involved ever again and see if he'll have you anyway, if not, sod them and choose furry XD probably try the latter first if you actually want to keep hold of them if it's too late oh well theres always someone else out there.
Frankly, it is creepy some of the stuff around! but I just go meh and get on with life. But thats me and being a furry I'm biased.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Olivitree said:


> Either sod them, choose furry and find someone new. OR if you want to keep them, sod furry, tell them you'll never get involved ever again and see if he'll have you anyway, if not, sod them and choose furry XD probably try the latter first if you actually want to keep hold of them if it's too late oh well theres always someone else out there.
> Frankly, it is creepy some of the stuff around! but I just go meh and get on with life. But thats me and being a furry I'm biased.



You make it sound like all furries are biased. This I disagree with. Why should she drop what she likes because some man thinks it is creepy? Is it worth staying with a guy that wants to control a persons interests?


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Your mom. Try saying it in correct english and punctuation 0.o


 
hahhaha....really, dude?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> hahhaha....really, dude?



I am utterly depressed and pissed off and even I saw the joke.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do


how shallow.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am utterly depressed and pissed off and even I saw the joke.


 
Perk up, ma boy! Things aren't that bad.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You make it sound like all furries are biased. This I disagree with. Why should she drop what she likes because some man thinks it is creepy? Is it worth staying with a guy that wants to control a persons interests?



Hating a fetish he doesn't know the OP has =/= trying to control their interests :V .


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> hahhaha....really, dude?



i saw the joke no worries ^^ i just wanted to grammar nazi it XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Perk up, ma boy! Things aren't that bad.



If only you knew.



Whitenoise said:


> Hating a fetish he doesn't know the OP has =/= trying to control their interests :V .



It is if the the BF of the OP is told and wants her to have nothing to do with furry.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do


*Ok you came out as a furry but your partner doesn't accept the fact your furry...hmmm... my best suggestion is educate him then show him the non-yiff artwork and then take him to a con when he feels more comfortable. Idk that's my suggestion.*


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Telling people about your hobby as if it was a Sexuality is just like me coming out to tell people I am a WoW Player.

Who cares?! It's a hobby and not Sexual Anon! You might as well tell people you want to fuck a dog. >.>


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If only you knew.


 
Maybe if you change your name to RandyLightshade?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Maybe if you change your name to RandyLampshade?


 fix'd.  much funnier.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Ok you came out as a furry but your partner doesn't accept the fact your furry...hmmm... my best suggestion is educate him then show him the non-yiff artwork and then take him to a con when he feels more comfortable. Idk that's my suggestion.*



Op said she DIDN"T tell her partener.



torachi said:


> Maybe if you change your name to RandyLightshade?



Name has nout to do with it. Nor will it fix my problems.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Ok you came out as a furry but your partner doesn't accept the fact your furry...hmmm... my best suggestion is educate him then show him the non-yiff artwork and then take him to a con when he feels more comfortable. Idk that's my suggestion.*


drastic i like it


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

in cases like this, there IS a furry closet. Im still in the damn closet from my parents, because, they will NOT take it nicely, no matter WHAT it "really is".

but id tell him what it really means to you. and if he still doesnt like it, then too bad he lost you.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Telling people about your hobby as if it was a Sexuality is just like me coming out to tell people I am a WoW Player.
> 
> Who cares?! It's a hobby and not Sexual Anon! You might as well tell people you want to fuck a dog. >.>


*I approve.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd.  much funnier.



Perhaps we should fix yours to "funny fucker"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> in cases like this, there IS a furry closet. Im still in the damn closet from my parents, because, they will NOT take it nicely, no matter WHAT it "really is".
> 
> but id tell him what it really means to you. and if he still doesn't like it, then too bad he lost you.




Not telling people does not mean you are in a closet. I don't tell my friends/family A LOT of things but I am not in any form of closet. Closet does not exist, period.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd. much funnier.


 
lolz.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Name has nout to do with it. Nor will it fix my problems.


 
Sorry. GL with all that then.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps we should fix yours to "funny fucker"


 ...was that an insult?  cuz i can take that as a joke or an insult....im honestly not sure which it was... your pretty bipolar sometimes... >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...was that an insult?  cuz i can take that as a joke or an insult....im honestly not sure which it was... your pretty bipolar sometimes... >.>



Not sure what I meant it as myself. Yes, I am probably an un diagnosed Bipolar sufferer. All I will say is I am not in the best of moods tonight for a multitude of reasons I don't want to go into on a public forum. and having the fun poked at me is not helping.

It will cause me to snap back at people and I'd rather not do that. Not that it matters I am going to bed soon.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not sure what I meant it as myself. Yes, I am probably an un diagnosed Bipolar sufferer. All I will say is I am not in the best of moods tonight for a multitude of reasons I don't want to go into on a public forum. and having the fun poked at me is not helping.
> 
> It will cause me to snap back at people and I'd rather not do that. Not that it matters I am going to bed soon.


ok then.... ill just take it as a joke then ^^
yeah... get yourself checked for bipolar... you has it i thinks....

what time is it where u are? its only 7:45 for me :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then.... ill just take it as a joke then ^^
> yeah... get yourself checked for bipolar... you has it i thinks....
> 
> what time is it where u are? its only 7:45 for me :/



00:44am

I think I am just collapsing from pressures in life at the moment. I don't think I'm bipolar I just get nights I feel like everything is going against me, like no one cares blah blah blah and all the other emo shit to go with it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 00:44am
> 
> I think I am just collapsing from pressures in life at the moment. I don't think I'm bipolar I just get nights I feel like everything is going against me, like no one cares blah blah blah and all the other emo shit to go with it.


 i feel the same way alot.  i know this sounds really bad but this is how i usually cheer myself up when i feel like shit:  i just think about how much better off i am than other ppl and how my life has been so much better then theirs.... i use Africa as an example A LOT.... comparing yourself to like South African children and teens make ya feel a lot better about yourself. ^^


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> and having the fun poked at me is not helping.


 
its all in good spirit, amigo


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> its all in good spirit, amigo



I know.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 00:44am
> 
> I think I am just collapsing from pressures in life at the moment. I don't think I'm bipolar I just get nights I feel like everything is going against me, like no one cares blah blah blah and all the other emo shit to go with it.


holy hell its only 5 something for me


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> holy hell its only 5 something for me


 
It's 8 here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

leon said:


> It's 8 here.


 East Coast US?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> holy hell its only 5 something for me



Well, I am not in America for starters.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, I am not in America for starters.


well judging by the massive 7 hour time gap i can only imagine. the west coast sucks


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> well judging by the massive 7 hour time gap i can only imagine. the west coast sucks



My location below my avatar would be a good give away too.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, I am not in America for starters.


well what country are you in? 
*edit* err... nvm :3



Blue-Flame said:


> well judging by the massive 7 hour time gap i can only imagine. the west coast sucks


i wish i was west coast. east coast sucks. sure we've got NY but not much else >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well what country are you in?
> *edit* err... nvm :3
> 
> 
> i wish i was west coast. east coast sucks. sure we've got NY but not much else >.>



I'll repeat:

My location below my avatar should be a good give away.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> the west coast sucks compared to the east coast


 
Fix'd. Dont find many west coasters admitting this.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll repeat:
> 
> My location below my avatar should be a good give away.


 So.... how it like in England old chap?   fish and chip and all that? right-o!


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> east coast sucks.


 
!!LIES!!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> !!LIES!!


it does so suck. i should know! all thats around me is fricken' farms!


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it does so suck. i should know! all thats around me is fricken' farms!


 come on now, not like the midwest or south does. the east coast is pimp. show some pride.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Fix'd. Dont find many west coasters admitting this.


well i don't travel much soooo ya i hate cali

Usarise:i mean we have Hollywood and all but ya it gets boring


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> come on now, not like the midwest or south does. the east coast is pimp. show some pride.


fine i guess its not THAT bad.... at least it doesnt stay too hot all year. i cant stand the temp being over 80.   too hot out for me.



Blue-Flame said:


> Usarise:i mean we have Hollywood and all but ya it gets boring


 eh i guess.... CA has so much though....


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine i guess its not THAT bad.... at least it doesnt stay too hot all year. i cant stand the temp being over 80.   too hot out for me.
> 
> 
> eh i guess.... CA has so much though....


so many people so little jobs... but it gets well over 80 here


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> so many people so little jobs... but it gets well over 80 here


 true....   i hate the heat so much though.... i wear jeans and a t-shirt all winter and fall and shorts and a t-shirt in summer and spring.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> true....   i hate the heat so much though.... i wear jeans and a t-shirt all winter and fall and shorts and a t-shirt in summer and spring.


i used to wear shorts all the time but then the temperature started to change sooo much i have to wear pants all the time


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i used to wear shorts all the time but then the temperature started to change sooo much i have to wear pants all the time


 lol i hate wearing shorts but i have to otherwise its WAYYYYY too hot. :/  it doesnt help i wear all black though >.>


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol i hate wearing shorts but i have to otherwise its WAYYYYY too hot. :/  it doesnt help i wear all black though >.>


ya that helps. i'm girly gay so i can get away with the stuff i wear :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ya that helps. i'm girly gay so i can get away with the stuff i wear :3


 girly gay? thats not a term ive heard b4.... you mean you gay or that you look girly?


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Grow a pair, faggot.



^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

In my eyes homosexuality is broken into two paths, Masculine gay and Feminine gay.
Feminine gay (Not positive, just how I think of it) is more or less acting like a stereotypical gay with rainbows, man satchels, (oh god!) pink/purple clothing, the whole flimsy wrist thing, and of course the more high-pitched voice.

Masculine gay on the other hand (what I loosely consider myself) is where you deal with it. You're a guy, you don't act differently than before other than the fact that you're more happy around males than females. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> In my eyes homosexuality is broken into two paths, Masculine gay and Feminine gay.
> Feminine gay (Not positive, just how I think of it) is more or less acting like a stereotypical gay with rainbows, man satchels, (oh god!) pink/purple clothing, the whole flimsy wrist thing, and of course the more high-pitched voice.
> 
> Masculine gay on the other hand (what I loosely consider myself) is where you deal with it. You're a guy, you don't act differently than before other than the fact that you're more happy around males than females. Plain and simple.


while i do have a man satchel its my laptop bag, and its more like i'm not a muscle bound gay like getting all buff and taking control and what not, but i'm also not all yay!!! rainbows and puppys pink and purple!!! F-that, i just fall more into the feminine category,


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> In my eyes homosexuality is broken into two paths, Masculine gay and Feminine gay.
> Feminine gay (Not positive, just how I think of it) is more or less acting like a stereotypical gay with rainbows, man satchels, (oh god!) pink/purple clothing, the whole flimsy wrist thing, and of course the more high-pitched voice.
> 
> Masculine gay on the other hand (what I loosely consider myself) is where you deal with it. You're a guy, you don't act differently than before other than the fact that you're more happy around males than females. Plain and simple.


Hey, I am fem boy all the way.
However I do not really wear pink, or purple a lot, usually reds, blacks, yellows, all sorts of good stuff.
I also look like a girl, which is annoying, but oh well I gotta work with what I got.
and I do well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> while i do have a man satchel its my laptop bag, and its more like i'm not a muscle bound gay like getting all buff and taking control and what not, but i'm also not all yay!!! rainbows and puppys pink and purple!!! F-that, i just fall more into the feminine category,



Understandable, never meant to accuse or anything. You're just to the middle and slightly towards the feminine catagory, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hey, I am fem boy all the way.
> However I do not really wear pink, or purple a lot, usually reds, blacks, yellows, all sorts of good stuff.
> I also look like a girl, which is annoying, but oh well I gotta work with what I got.
> and I do well.


yay!

Scotty:i wasn'tgetting defensive just saying where i fall :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yay!


Yay, indeed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yay!
> 
> Scotty:i wasn'tgetting defensive just saying where i fall :3



Ok, last thing I need is someone hating me when I never intended it


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, last thing I need is someone hating me when I never intended it


Comes along with being gay.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Comes along with being gay.


:is dancing: indeed it does


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

I hate hate.....that's why I had that whole breakdown a little while back. I realized I was excessively hating on people when I hate discrimination and all that bullshit. Almost went into another breakdown as I want a world with no hate but every little furry bastard (again, humor rather than insult) knows that's never going to happen.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Comes along with being gay.



hehe, rainbows...



Scotty1700 said:


> I hate hate.....



PARADOX!!!!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate hate.....that's why I had that whole breakdown a little while back. I realized I was excessively hating on people when I hate discrimination and all that bullshit. Almost went into another breakdown as I want a world with no hate but every little furry bastard (again, humor rather than insult) knows that's never going to happen.


That would be the most boring place ever, no hate.
What would I entertain myself with?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That would be the most boring place ever, no hate.
> What would I entertain myself with?



...corn chips...


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...corn chips...


yum


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yum



yum indeed! :3


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 9, 2010)

call him a racist and that he should stop hating black people


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yum indeed! :3


great now i'm hungry hahaha


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> great now i'm hungry hahaha



lol, quick to the kitchen!

*batman theme*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That would be the most boring place ever, no hate.
> What would I entertain myself with?



You're a male....and you have paws....and Ychan ^___^
In simple math format : Maleness + Paw + Yiff = Skadouche.....(Yeah, what Jack Black said in Kung-Fu Panda)



Hipstar said:


> call him a racist and that he should stop hating black people



RAWR! Quit trolling an ex troll you silly troll....

Hehe just kidding.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, quick to the kitchen!
> 
> *batman theme*


i got the batmobile!!! one thing thought i am batman!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're a male....and you have paws....and Ychan ^___^
> In simple math format : Maleness + Paw + Yiff = Skadouche.....(Yeah, what Jack Black said in Kung-Fu Panda)



DECAPITATION!!!!!!

(ten bucks if you can guess what it's from)



> Originally Posted by *Blue-Flame*
> _i got the batmobile!!! one thing thought i am batman! _



Gee whilikers batman!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> DECAPITATION!!!!!!
> 
> (ten bucks if you can guess what it's from)
> 
> ...


:Bathands you: shut up robin lol XD to the kitchen at once :vroooom:


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

....the fuck?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoenixfaerie said:


> Just found out my partner doesnt like Furries thinks its creepy something wrong in the head as is nearly as bad as beastiality so my coming out to him as a fury today well it didnt happen i really dont know what to do



it actually is really close to beastiality..

and sometimes it verges on child porn...

but it's HILARIOUS.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> :Bathands you: shut up robin lol XD to the kitchen at once :vroooom:



gad zukes batman, what was that for?
lol



AleutheWolf said:


> ....the fuck?



lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> gad zukes batman, what was that for?
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



did batman just jerk off robin's cocker?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> gad zukes batman, what was that for?
> lol
> i
> 
> ...


it just goes to show you all robin was made to be gay :3


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> gad zukes batman, what was that for?
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



seriously, how did someone's issue turn into an episode of bat-...
wait...so Bruce Wayne is a fursuiting vigilante? LOL


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> did batman just jerk off robin's cocker?



he touched my danger zone!



Blue-Flame said:


> it just goes to show you all robin was made to be gay :3



lol, true.



AleutheWolf said:


> seriously, how did someone's issue turn into an episode of bat-...
> wait...so Bruce Wayne is a fursuiting vigilante? LOL



OoO


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> seriously, how did someone's issue turn into an episode of bat-...
> wait...so Bruce Wayne is a fursuiting vigilante? LOL



he's the only cool bat I've seen.






batcock.


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> he's the only cool bat I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What about your cock?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> seriously, how did someone's issue turn into an episode of bat-...
> wait...so Bruce Wayne is a fursuiting vigilante? LOL


yup of course


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> he's the only cool bat I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what OTHER bats are there...other than Man-Bat.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what OTHER bats are there...other than Man-Bat.


i dunno


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i dunno



Now that I think about it...The Lizard took it too far


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

Knock this shit off, I swear to god every time I refresh the page I lose brain cells.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

what about Mothman?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Knock this shit off, I swear to god every time I refresh the page I lose brain cells.



who's holding a gun to your head and telling you to read it?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Knock this shit off, I swear to god every time I refresh the page I lose brain cells.



ironically, I'm culturing chinese hamster ovary cells right now.

if you want you can throw in some brain cells. I'm sure they'll copulate.

either that or my THP-1's will turn into macrophages and start eating the plastic in the flask.

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Now what the hell did I miss, obviously something important, again. >:\


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what about Mothman?



Skunkator is better


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what OTHER bats are there...other than Man-Bat.





Blue-Flame said:


> i dunno





Morroke said:


> Knock this shit off, I swear to god every time I refresh the page I lose brain cells.



lol


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who's holding a gun to your head and telling you to read it?



Who's holding a gun to your brain and telling you to use it?

Apparently no one.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Now what the hell did I miss, obviously something important, again. >:\



lol, random batman stuff


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Who's holding a gun to your brain and telling you to use it?
> 
> Apparently no one.



The internets is not made for smarts. Life is. life is not internet, therefore there is no place for brain on the internet.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The internets is not made for smarts. Life is. life is not internet, therefore there is no place for brain on the internet.



Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.



and you're a part of it Charlie Brown


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.



i seriously lol'd from this.
good metaphor!


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and you're a part of it Charlie Brown



Oh god.

Look at me caring.

Oh man, caring so hard.

Wait.

No.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.


if you don't like it leave as previously stated you're not forced to be in here


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.


It is like steroids have shrunken you testicles from to much testosterone, now you are angry about it.
Simmer down there bud.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> if you don't like it leave as previously stated you're not forced to be in here



And you're not forced to post stupid things, however you should feel obliged to gee I dunno..follow the rules?

Telling someone what to do when you're the one at fault, good one.



EdieFantabulous said:


> It is like steroids have shrunken you  testicles from to much testosterone, now you are angry about it.
> Simmer down there bud.



Uh yeah, that must be it.

My lack of balls is the reason for me being angry.

Uh huh.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It is like steroids have shrunken you testicles from to much testosterone, now you are angry about it.
> Simmer down there bud.




HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HULK SMASH!!!!


lol


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> And you're not forced to post stupid things, however you should feel obliged to gee I dunno..follow the rules?
> 
> Telling someone what to do when you're the one at fault, good one.



this is the internet. Stupidity is rampant. Deal or GTFO


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this is the internet. Stupidity is rampant. Deal or GTFO



You are cancer, fact.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this is the internet. Stupidity is rampant. Deal or GTFO



i'd like to buy a vowel


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You are cancer, fact.



False, I'm a scorpio.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i'd like to buy a vowel



That'll be $200 as soon as you pass GO.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a cusp ^__^


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Good grief, it's like the short bus crashed and the remains are splattered all over this thread.



Holy shit you're right


----------



## Morroke (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> False, I'm a scorpio.



You're confusing your birth-date with a disease. Coincidentally they are both related.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Next page!


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You're confusing your birth-date with a disease. Coincidentally they are both related.



seriously, what the fuck is your deal? BAAAWWW YA'LLS TOO STUPID AND I HAFTA REED IT!!! WAAAHAAA 

:roll: Get over it.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> And you're not forced to post stupid things, however you should feel obliged to gee I dunno..follow the rules?
> 
> Telling someone what to do when you're the one at fault, good one.
> 
> ...


merely a suggestion i don't tell anyone what to do. especially here it's not my job, your next quote will more than likely be a repetition my other post with certain spots highlighted to boost your pointless argument which my response is this: i did not say "you must leave"  once more that is the duty of the admins and mods. sooo ya thats all i have to say.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> That'll be $200 as soon as you pass GO.



NOOOOO!
and i was just about to buy the final upgrade!



Morroke said:


> You're confusing your birth-date with a disease. Coincidentally they are both related.



you saying i have cancer?



AleutheWolf said:


> BAAAWWW YA'LLS TOO STUPID AND I HAFTA REED IT!!! WAAAHAAA



rofl


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> NOOOOO!
> and i was just about to buy the final upgrade!



all your upgrades are belong to me >3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> NOOOOO!
> and i was just about to buy the final upgrade!
> 
> 
> ...


I will give you an experimental miracle cure for cancer, that you do not need, also it will probably kill you.
Since it is experimental.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> all your upgrades are belong to me >3



but all your base are belong to us! >:]


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I will give you an experimental miracle cure for cancer, that you do not need, also it will probably kill you.
> Since it is experimental.


Edie: and o so messy


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I will give you an experimental miracle cure for cancer, that you do not need, also it will probably kill you.
> Since it is experimental.



woot!
i get to be a ginee wolf!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> and o so messy


Yes, I do believe it would be. Bleeding from the gums, and you spleen.
Also I stole all of the grammatical sense in this room.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

z z  z z z....


testicles... what?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> z z  z z z....
> 
> 
> testicles... what?


In every opening on your body?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes, I do believe it would be. Bleeding from the gums, and you spleen.
> Also I stole all of the grammatical sense in this room.



eeeeeewwwwww.
too specific...



Zrcalo said:


> z z  z z z....
> 
> 
> testicles... what?



WHAT?!
TESTICLES?!
WHERE?!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> z z  z z z....
> 
> 
> testicles... what?


something about them being good on a Russian stew?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> eeeeeewwwwww.
> too specific...
> 
> 
> ...


I did not say where from on the gums, or spleen.
Also I said where, every opening on your body.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I did not say where from on the gums, or spleen.
> Also I said where, every opening on your body.



touche'
touche' x 2!

ca-ca-combo!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche'
> touche' x 2!
> 
> ca-ca-combo!


Shizam! Finisher, Red Lightning Sprite, Incinerate all you touch!
Ba-ba- BAM!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Shizam! Finisher, Red Lightning Sprite, Incinerate all you touch!
> Ba-ba- BAM!



auto-life!
resurrection!
Ultima!

biz, bam, crack BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HULK SMASH!!!!



Did that to my paintball gun once...it wasn't pretty but it was under warranty and "fell down the stairs...."


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche'
> touche' x 2!
> 
> ca-ca-combo!


its super effective!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Critical Hit......aww blast, you killed the little bugger.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> its super effective!!!


Critical Hit!
Oh you beat me...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Did that to my paintball gun once...it wasn't pretty but it was under warranty and "fell down the stairs...."



lol, you and your hulk/ paintball


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Critical Hit!
> Oh you beat me...



lol, i iz confursed...


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Tommy (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i iz confursed...



Me too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i iz confursed...


You do not need, to understand,
Understanding is for the weak!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You do not need, to understand,
> Understanding is for the weak!



i is so weak that i is the weekend!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i is so weak that i is the weekend!


I see, well then you of all people should understand.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I see, well then you of all people should understand.



eggzactly! ^_^


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

you know my fellow random posters while i hate to agree with the angry bear thing that was yelling at us i'm not sure OP got the issue resolved can someone check on that for me?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> you know my fellow random posters while i hate to agree with the angry bear thing that was yelling at us i'm not sure OP got the issue resolved can someone check on that for me?



lol, not even sure what the problem is, specifically.
i just jumped in.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> you know my fellow random posters while i hate to agree with the angry bear thing that was yelling at us i'm not sure OP got the issue resolved can someone check on that for me?


Well, I am sure if they just decided not to tell them it would work out.
Also they could explain the fandom to their partner, simple as that.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

go to page 1 OP


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> you know my fellow random posters while i hate to agree with the angry bear thing that was yelling at us i'm not sure OP got the issue resolved can someone check on that for me?



it was earlier in the thread, then I think the OP made a new thread.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

tell him to suck your dog cock. See how he responds. If he does it, you know you've got him. If he looks at you with a weird questioning gaze, then you have to take control and make him like it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

I do not think it is that big a deal, not like they are going to be together forever.
Unless they are, then they are going to have to tell, but not just tell, explain, and call themselves a geek.
That always works, maybe not the way you want it to, but something will happen!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

lowkey said:


> tell him to suck your dog cock. See how he responds. If he does it, you know you've got him. If he looks at you with a weird questioning gaze, then you have to take control and make him like it.



lol


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

well ok then i felt only slightly guilty.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a genius when it comes to making soup!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

indeed


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am a genius when it comes to making soup!



and i am a genius at owning 8 yr. olds at guitar hero!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and i am a genius at owning 8 yr. olds at guitar hero!


I am sure you would be a genius playing against me as well.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and i am a genius at owning 8 yr. olds at guitar hero!



I'm a genius at... uh... I don't know.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am sure you would be a genius playing against me as well.



lol, u not play much GH i take it?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, u not play much GH i take it?


I never play it, I play old games, like Majora's Mask, Ocarina of Time, Super Smash Brothers, and various other GameCube, 64, and Super Nintendo Titles.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm a genius at arguing i think no probably not lol i can cook so that makes some thing haha


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i'm a genius at arguing i think no probably not lol i can cook so that makes some thing haha


I am good at arguing, if I can not Dazzle them with Brilliance, I will baffle them with Bullshit.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am good at arguing, if I can not Dazzle them with Brilliance, I will baffle them with Bullshit.



GENIUS^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> GENIUS^


-bows-
Why thank you darling.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

:clap clap clap:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> :clap clap clap:


Stop that erratic clapping, clap in a formal queen like way.
-bows again-


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

:Queens clap: better my dear?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> :Queens clap: better my dear?


Ah yes, I am pleased.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

i live to please my queen :bows:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Awe thank you darling. -pat pat-
:3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

yay pat pats:3  the fool doesn't know I'm planning to rebel!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yay pat pats:3  the fool doesn't know I'm planning to rebel!!!


^_^
Hey am I funny and laid back?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

to me ya so far so good. you didn't highlight all of my message did you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Huh the what now?


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 10, 2010)

I know the feeling, OP. Why just today I went to my girlfriend and said "Baby...I'm part of the internet trolling fandom..." and she looked at me like she didn't know what the fuck I was talking about! Can you believe it?! So I open up all the trolling fandom surveys and helpful introductory videos I have favorited on YouTube to help her better understand, and know what she has to say about it? "Oh...that's nice...".

Can you believe it?! I feel you, OP. Why, I was mad as hell. Until we had amazing middle-of-the-afternoon sex. But for a a few minutes my fucking world came crashing down.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yay pat pats:3  the fool doesn't know I'm planning to rebel!!!


this


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I know the feeling, OP. Why just today I went to my girlfriend and said "Baby...I'm part of the internet trolling fandom..." and she looked at me like she didn't know what the fuck I was talking about! Can you believe it?! So I open up all the trolling fandom surveys and helpful introductory videos I have favorited on YouTube to help her better understand, and know what she has to say about it? "Oh...that's nice...".
> 
> Can you believe it?! I feel you, OP. Why, I was mad as hell. Until we had amazing middle-of-the-afternoon sex. But for a a few minutes my fucking world came crashing down.


only a few minutes huh....


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> only a few minutes huh....



A few terrifying minutes full of *trollsecution*.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

you poor soul


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 10, 2010)

I've suffered more than the blacks the Jews and all the Falun Gong in China. But it's only a testament to what an amazing and courageous person I really am.

Yep.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahahaa


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> this


I am sure my mind powers will be able to defeat your rebellion.
I am not worried in the slightest.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

but i'm to dam cute


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Girrrl please, I am cute as well.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

alright cute powers unite!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

If you say so :3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> :3


I am on here too much XD
I have a lot of free time.
Want to talk on MSN? (if you have it)


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am on here too much XD
> I have a lot of free time.
> Want to talk on MSN? (if you have it)


i have yahoo.
hit the y next to my paw


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm well its not easy explaining this to people, its hard in general i know that so true. best of luck to you..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> hmm well its not easy explaining this to people, its hard in general i know that so true. best of luck to you..



I don't see what is so fucking hard about telling people about a hobby.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i have yahoo.
> hit the y next to my paw


I added you.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you darling,

 to some people they put to much of them selves into so i guess thats what makes it so hard to tell others it's a hobby.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am on here too much XD
> I have a lot of free time.
> Want to talk on MSN? (if you have it)


NAUGHTY HURR HURR
And you are not here too much.
Look at me, I spend 8 hours on FAF each day. More or less.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2010)

What the fuck happened to this thread...



> *NO:*
> *Destructive thread derailment.* Destructive thread derailment includes bickering (nothing but back and forth personal attacks) and banter (small talk), the latter of which would be better suited to the #furaffinity IRC channel. Constructive derailments or topic drift is acceptable. Constructive discussions are ones that concern topics of wider significance, and/or allow for debate.



Please skip pooping out several pages, and share the IM info via PM if it takes more than a couple posts. :[


----------



## Melkor (Mar 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see what is so fucking hard about telling people about a hobby.



Sure we treat it like a hobby, but that doesn't mean it's normal or something..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Please skip pooping out several pages, and share the IM info via PM if it takes more than a couple posts. :[



It's that easy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 10, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Sure we treat it like a hobby, but that doesn't mean it's normal or something..



So? I know people who have other hobbies not considered "normal". Remember normal does not exist.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

THERE IS NO COMING OUT AS A FURRY.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> THERE IS NO COMING OUT AS A FURRY.


 THERE IS IF YOU WANT TO!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THERE IS IF YOU WANT TO!


I agree entirely, it is completely optional.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I agree entirely, it is completely optional.


 yup ^^ 
everything in the world is optional! ...except eating and drinking....well i guess those too.... but death comes then >.>


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THERE IS IF YOU WANT TO!


 
I JUST ATE A SANDWICH, BAWWWWWWWW DON'T HATE ME. *;^;*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup ^^
> everything in the world is optional! ...except eating and drinking....well i guess those too.... but death comes then >.>


You forgot breathing too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You forgot breathing too.


Oh that is important.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh that is important.


 nah.... i can go six minutes without doing that ^^ so its obviously not important.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah.... i can go six minutes without doing that ^^ so its obviously not important.



AH!
WOLF DEMON!!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Breathing is for noobs. Go Usarise!


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you just need to let him know that you think It's cool, and that the "porn" and the "non porn" are just 2 different things. just bring the furry topic up some time down the road and say I met some friends/people online that are furrys and you like them and are not creepy at all. I would let you use me as an example like < I met this dude on a furry site. He's cool. they are awesome artists and do cool things with there ideas.
I wouldn't tell him about the frusuit n stuff like that yet. caws I can see why ppl think thats creepy. I used to think it was but now I wanna do it too! I want a fursuit soo bad
you shuld just say somthing like this: mainly its just a hobby, another way to live life, its for fun and one owns enjoyment, thats all. Is that so wrong?: 

P.S. I want to help you out with this as much as I can so, if you need me PM me or hit me up on FA. stay furry every one!. =3


----------



## Delta (Mar 12, 2010)

Stuff his slut mouth with a dog cock, he'll come around.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Stuff his slut mouth with a dog cock, he'll come around.


ew.....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Stuff his slut mouth with a dog cock, he'll come around.


Worth a try. XD


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Stuff his slut mouth with a dog cock, he'll come around.




Agreed... Lmao!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Stuff his slut mouth with a dog cock, he'll come around.


This is... a GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

why do deep down I wanna scream
"DOES IT MATTER ON SUCH AN EPIC SCALE TO TELL THEM"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> why do deep down I wanna scream
> "DOES IT MATTER ON SUCH AN EPIC SCALE TO TELL THEM"



Most people do tend to find it offensive or troublesome, so yes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Most people do tend to find it offensive or troublesome, so yes.


never told my girlfriend, she only learned cause she liked my Anthro char, then later on thru it learn about furries and found out I was a furry.


then again she was into Anime so wouldnt be like nothing anyway


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> never told my girlfriend, she only learned cause she liked my Anthro char, then later on thru it learn about furries and found out I was a furry.
> 
> 
> then again she was into Anime so wouldnt be like nothing anyway



Props for having a understanding and intrigued mate! I seem to find the crazy and hell-bent-on-ways woman.

Anyway, most people would think something was wrong with you. Then again, many people have "wrong" things about them. And since people are quick to jump down their throats about what they think is righteous, people lose sight on what makes people unique. Its the sudden response that people don't like when others find out about their hobbies.

They call this conforming lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Props for having a understanding and intrigued mate! I seem to find the crazy and hell-bent-on-ways woman.
> 
> Anyway, most people would think something was wrong with you. Then again, many people have "wrong" things about them. And since people are quick to jump down their throats about what they think is righteous, people lose sight on what makes people unique. Its the sudden response that people don't like when others find out about their hobbies.
> 
> They call this conforming lol


eh I would say she is semi hell bent... I mean she turned down 3 proposals from guys she dated in the past,...then again I do love her and plan to propose when I actually...do have cash. A dishwasher isnt a good money source specially if the other 3 guys who proposed to her are in college -_-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> eh I would say she is semi hell bent... I mean she turned down 3 proposals from guys she dated in the past,...then again I do love her and plan to propose when I actually...do have cash. A dishwasher isnt a good money source specially if the other 3 guys who proposed to her are in college -_-



Well...there are ways to...deal...with these fellas! :twisted:


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well...there are ways to...deal...with these fellas! :twisted:


thats what they tried to woo her with, "I can provide a future over that guy ya with" only difference between me and them, I didnt push on sex, I'm abstaining cause of family traditions which happens to match her family traditions.


too bad her folks dont like black guys so she lies saying I'm her friend >.>


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> "so I'm a furry.  And I was drawing furry art and--"
> 
> "OH YOU SICK FUCK!!!!!!"



lol


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I think yer both ignorant. Ignorent people shouldin't be reproducing.



This


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

who said bestiality was bad.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who said bestiality was bad.


idk... everyone except furries? 0_o   how can an animal POSSIBLY consent to it if it cant speak?



Crysix Corps said:


> I'm abstaining cause of family traditions which happens to match her family traditions.
> 
> too bad her folks dont like black guys so she lies saying I'm her friend >.>


 Abstinence FTW.  you have more self control than most ppl i know then ^^

and your black? 0_0  ......dint know that :/


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> idk... everyone except furries? 0_o   how can an animal POSSIBLY consent to it if it cant speak?



i rather like a good friendly romp in bed with a feral. it's quite pleasant. i like to wear my tophat while i do it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i rather like a good friendly romp in bed with a feral. it's quite pleasant. i like to wear my tophat while i do it.


 unfortunately i cant tell if your kidding 0_0....
that still dint answer my question.... how can it consent if it cant speak?  its kinda rape then >.>


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its kinda rape then >.>



that's why i like it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's why i like it.


.......thats when it becomes illegal and i start dissapproving.... -_-


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .......thats when it becomes illegal and i start dissapproving.... -_-



i don't care if you approve of me or not. my tophat says i don't give a fuck


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't care if you approve of me or not. my tophat says i don't give a fuck


 i have a fedora.  Fedora > tophat


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i have a fedora.  Fedora > tophat



fuck fedoras. only fags who dress in black and wannabe goth losers wear fedoras nowadays. they used to be so cool until hot topic shitted them out with their label on them. tophats whilst bestialitying =win


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fuck fedoras. only fags who dress in black and wannabe goth losers wear fedoras nowadays. they used to be so cool until hot topic shitted them out with their label on them. tophats whilst bestialitying =win


 So Indie is a fag and wannabe goth loser? i think not!  i only wear mine at formal stuff anyway!

Beastiality is sickening.  your gonna get AIDS or some kind of parasites!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So Indie is a fag and wannabe goth loser? i think not!  i only wear mine at formal stuff anyway!
> 
> Beastiality is sickening.  your gonna get AIDS or some kind of parasites!



yes, yes indie is fag and wannabe.

and no, it's not. it's beautiful. sometimes i wear a suit just to fornicate with a beast. sometimes a suit AND my tophat.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes, yes indie is fag and wannabe.
> 
> and no, it's not. it's beautiful. sometimes i wear a suit just to fornicate with a beast. sometimes a suit AND my tophat.


 0_0  i wanna hate you for calling indiana jones a fag but i cant hate u..... -_- HES NOT A FAGGOT OR A WANABE THOUGH! HE HAS WAY MORE SKILL WITH A WHIP THAN U!

and it is sickening..... you have a partner dont u? im sure he would rather have sex with you then a dead animal!

....i will admit fursuit and tophat is win though.... >.>


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes, yes indie is fag and wannabe.
> 
> and no, it's not. it's beautiful. sometimes i wear a suit just to fornicate with a beast. sometimes a suit AND my tophat.


You are an amazing person.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and it is sickening..... you have a partner dont u? im sure he would rather have sex with you then a dead animal!



he actually is totally for it and encourages me in my tophatted crusade. i prefer the dead animals though.



Icarus615 said:


> You are an amazing person.



i try.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i try.


 
You don't have to. :3c


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> idk... everyone except furries? 0_o   how can an animal POSSIBLY consent to it if it cant speak?
> 
> 
> Abstinence FTW.  you have more self control than most ppl i know then ^^
> ...


keep quiet on that, folks on the net instantly think I'm white yo


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

There is so much wrong with the OP that I don't know where to start.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is so much wrong with the OP that I don't know where to start.


Then don't. :3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys someone doesn't like my ten-foot tentacle dick obsession I am going to make a thread about it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hey guys someone doesn't like my ten-foot tentacle dick obsession I am going to make a thread about it.



Ah okay go for it
We all hate you and your ten - foot tentacle dick obsession

Will you now go cry for it?
"CRY BABY" -
Heavy weapons guy

See how easy is that


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

You really should tell him the truth. Just because he doesn't like furries doesn't mean he doesn't like you, and if he really loves you, he'll accept you for who you are. Just explain what furry _really_ is, as opposed to what he already believes.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 15, 2010)

tell him at least you aren't boning DEAD animals.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> tell him at least you aren't boning DEAD animals.



Yep, that's your job Harley hehe.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Even in death, some animals get more action than others with Harley around.


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Write this on a rock: There is no furry closet. There's only furry stigma.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Even in death, some animals get more action than others with Harley around.



100% true. i like to give them a chance for lovin'.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 100% true. i like to give them a chance for lovin'.


Oh, Psych... facepalm.jpg


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> Oh, Psych... facepalm.jpg



no, psychweasel deserves a faceplam.gif


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 16, 2010)

when i read the original post, it sounds like (in my head) that hes talking really fast without any pauses.


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

confusion thread locked. is there still lulz in here? no? :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> confusion thread locked. is there still lulz in here? no? :V



harleyparanoia is in here


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> confusion thread locked. is there still lulz in here? no? :V



I'm sad now *cries*.

OOOh, I still have my demon broom-wielding foxes! Maybe they were the ones that were causing the massacre on the other thread...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sad now *cries*.
> 
> OOOh, I still have my demon broom-wielding foxes! Maybe they were the ones that were causing the massacre on the other thread...


Them and Voidrunner's broom gun.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

I must protest the closure of the thread.

Maybe move it to Off-topic or something, but keep it open. Possibly one of the more interesting threads recently.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I must protest the closure of the thread.
> 
> Maybe move it to Off-topic or something, but keep it open. Possibly one of the more interesting threads recently.


Best damn thread all week.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Possibly one of the more interesting threads recently.



because of me amirite


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because of me amirite


WRONG!


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Best damn thread all week.



Nah, the one that just go locked because we completely derailed it was the best thread this week.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Nah, the one that just go locked because we completely derailed it was the best thread this week.


That was the one I meant.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> confusion thread locked. is there still lulz in here? no? :V


Check the Forum Games*wink*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Nah, the one that just go locked because we completely derailed it was the best thread this week.



not the best, as it clearly did not have harleyparanoia boning dead animals.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That was the one I meant.



Sorry, misread previous posts.



HarleyParanoia said:


> not the best, as it clearly did not have harleyparanoia boning dead animals.



If you showed up sooner then that would have happened, until someone killed you with a broom.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

hi guys just raisin' my e-penis


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hi guys just raisin' my e-penis



GOGOGO


----------

